# Dream interpretation? Thoughts on spirit babies, spirit children?



## kblackstone444

I'm not sure wherer to post this, so I'm cross posting in Spirituality.

I have a 13 year old son and an 8 year old stepdaughter. I've felt since I was two years old (my Mother can confirm this) that I was to have a daughter. (Interesting note here, my Mother miscarried my twin sister, so my 2 year old feelings may have been confused.) Anyways, I've felt since then that I would have a daughter. My Hubby decided he will not have any more children, but I don't ever see me leaving him. My son is "his" in every way except biological, and his stepdaughter I love more than life itself. But I still feel, and have unwaveringly felt since I was two, that I would be the Mother of a little girl someday. Now here's where it get's strange.

I've "felt" my daughter for as long as I can remember. The only time I didn't "feel" her strongly, was when I was pregnant with my son. For the longest time, I thought her name was "Hannah", after the woman in the Bible who wanted a child so badly, but couldn't have one, and then she did. I've thought of my daughter, "Hannah" for a long, long time.

Two years ago, my Hubby decided we would have no children together. A year and a half ago, my Mother started having dreams about a baby girl/little girl named "Mira". In every one of these dreams, Mira was my daughter and the dreams ranged from my Mother visiting me in the hospital with my brand new baby girl to Mira being lost and my Mother finding her and Mira asking me where her Mother (me) was. (Please note here, "Mira" is not a name I would have named my child at all. It's a pretty name, but not my kind of name, but the day my Mother referred to my daughter as "Mira", it felt like that was what it was supposed to be. Anyways, my Mother thought she was crazy, so she didn't mention these dreams to me for another six months or so.

My Mother and I are very close, but I had not told her about my Husband's decision at this point, and did not tell her about it until some time after she told me about her dreams, which was about a year after my Hubby made his decision.

Another year went by, my Mother kept dreaming, two or three times a month, about Mira. My Grandfather passed away in October, and my Mother's dreams about Mira stopped.

In December, my Mother dreamt about my Grandfather, and in her dream, asked him where Mira was. He said he didn't know. (My Grandfather has visited me, as well, in my dreams several times since he passed away.)

About a month later, my Mother dreamt about my Grandfather and Mira holding hands and walking. Mira told her, "I'm waiting for my Mom", and then walked off with my Grandfather.

Last week, I had a very vivid dream about Mira. My first and only dream about Mira. So vivid, I can recall every detail even now. I was walking in a garden type place, and I could "feel" my Hubby and two children behind me, but I could not see them or hear them, just "feel" them enough to know they were still there, know what I mean? Everything seemed to be in "tunnel vision", so I could only see straight ahead. A child, the size of a three or four year old came running up to me, so being a preschool teacher, I automatically knelt down to talk to her. As soon as she got close, I realized it was Mira, though she didn't introduce herself and nobody else was there to tell me who she was. She had wavy brown hair and MY GRANDMA'S EYES and she was wearing a blue and white flowery summer dress. She had a pointy little chin and tiny little teeth and not small, but delicate looking ears, her hair was down (interesting, 'cause I always swore if I ever had a daughter, I'd do her hair up every day, and I do alot with my stepdaughter), and she was wearing a blue and white flowery sundress. She happy and almost silly. She put her hands on my shoulders and I put my hands on her hips, but we stayed pretty much at arms lengh. She giggle and tilted her head to the side and then back, as only a very young little girl can do in a silly way, and said to me, "Silly Mom, don't you know I'll get there when I get there?" And then she giggled (in a sweet way, but in a way like she just couldn't figure out what I was so worried about) and turned and ran back towards where she came from, but off towards the left, so I couldn't see her anymore, but the last thing I heard before I woke up was her giggle once more, and then my GRANDFATHER laugh in return. And then I was instantly awake. (I don't wake up fast, ever!)

Two days later, my stepdaughter made a comment about wishing she could have a sister (not unusual in itself) and I said I didn't think it was gonna happen, but I wish so badly that it would happen, and my son replied, "You just need to wait until it's time. It will happen."

And the timing of the dream was at a time when I'm least thinking of children, and at a time where I don't usually fall asleed. (Let's just say, my Hubby and I had just fallen asleep after spending some "adult time" together.) And the instant I woke up, I felt such a feeling of peace, such a feeling of "I've been holding my breath, but now I'm breathing again". Does that make any sense?

Sooo..... what does everyone think of my dream or whatever it was? Could Mira really be my spirit baby, my someday daughter, or does my Mother and I just have very overactive imaginations or maybe we're suffering from some kind of delusions? If this is my spirit baby, then what now? Will she give up and decide to stay with my Grandfather or go be born to someone else if it takes too long? If it's all in our imaginations, what about the coinsidences? Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Mountaingirl79

This is something I've thought about to some degree. My MIL and I were just talking the other day about how she thinks "our" special baby is just waiting for the right time to come into our lives. Not the right time by our standards either. ( A little background: dh and I are trying for our first bio child together, and we are having to take a couple months break on TTC to resolve and treat some health problems of mine, before we go back to active TTC.)
That said, I truly do feel that I am meant to have more children. I can feel it in my bones, so to speak, and I have had several dreams in the past few years where I have had my two little boys by my side and I am holding a new baby in my arms. I also feel like I will have more than just one more. These are just things I know. There's no explanation for it, but dh agrees that he sees more babies in our future.

Interesting topic.


----------



## LoveChild421

Have you read Journey of Souls? If not you should.

I think it sounds like this is very real from the way you described your dream and those of your mom. Honestly I get the impression that this baby girl is going to come to you no matter what you and your hubby do to try and prevent it know what I mean? The condom will break, the pill will fail, etc It sounds like she's telling you to chill and let her come when she comes. Just my impressions.


----------



## kblackstone444

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421* 
IHonestly I get the impression that this baby girl is going to come to you no matter what you and your hubby do to try and prevent it know what I mean? The condom will break, the pill will fail, etc It sounds like she's telling you to chill and let her come when she comes. Just my impressions.

Yeah, that's the definate impression I got, too, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. My Hubby is deadset on not intentionally getting me pregnant, though he has admitted that he wouldn't feel the same liability if he got me pregnant by accident, so if Mira comes, she will be an "oops" baby. A Miraculous "oops" baby, because my Hubby has got to be the most careful man ever.









I've thought it over so many times. Because of our circumstances, adopting or fostering a child is not, and never will be, an option. What I was hesitant to say before is, I'm not sure she's HIS, but she's definately MINE. But in my dream, I felt my Hubby's presense behind me, as well as my stepdaughter's, so it can't be that I leave him and have her with someone else or have an affair (which I don't believe in anyways), because then I would have felt losing my Hubby and my stepdaughter. I "felt" that they were just there, behind me, but that they were just as happy to see Mira as I was. But then again, maybe it just meant that she's MY baby, coming for ME, and he'll just happen to be the Daddy? As if my story wasn't so weird already.









And what Mountaingirl said, that's a very accurate description. It's like I can feel it in my bones, or even in my very being. I'm supposed to have a daughter. My son was supposed to come first (I knew that, but never as strongly), but I was supposed to have a daughter, as well.


----------



## kblackstone444

I forgot to mention. Last night, my family went out for Chinese food with my Father-in-Law. Mira was heavily on my mind, so I asked for a sign. The Chinese interperataion word on the back of my fortune cookie was "egg".


----------



## Hesperia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
I forgot to mention. Last night, my family went out for Chinese food with my Father-in-Law. Mira was heavily on my mind, so I asked for a sign. The Chinese interperataion word on the back of my fortune cookie was "egg".

Wicked!


----------



## oursonend

Have you talked to your hubby about this? Can you talk to him about this kind of thing? Your post made me cry! I believe in following the paths that you feel so strongly about, and I believe in things like this... dreams, things meant to be, etc. Maybe you will find a way, other than the oops. The right time might not be an accident (or, it might be). Hugs to you, and thank you for sharing this story.


----------



## meowee

"Mira" means "look!" or "he/she looks" in spanish... maybe a subliminal message?

I have a spirit child, I have had VERY vivid dreams abut this child, a blond boy named Brandon who is usually autistic in the dream, but sometimes not. I really don't know what to make of it, as I don't see myself having more children. Very mysterious...


----------



## Sol_y_Paz

Interesting! I don't have any interpretations or thoughts for you other than thanks for sharing your situation and vivid reoccurring type dreams.

I often dream about a son ( I do not currently have human children at all btw). He is usually an infant in my arms, a few days old most often. A few times he has been a cute toddler. I have had these dreams for years. Twice I have dreamed about a daughter, also young. Both times the children were alone. My mom "feels" I will have a son as my first child. I do too. But husband and I aren't actively trying, but will be someday, so our situation is different. I dream but a lot of things though, have vivid dreams and multiple dreams per night, so who really knows.


----------



## Anglyn

I believe. When I was pregnant with my dd, I was in the tub one day and saw this golden shimmer come down and evnvelop me. Im convinced it was here. I saw similar things, but not as strongly, with my two youngest boys as well.

When I was trying to decide if to have number four or not, he spoke to me, I was wide awake and I heard him inside my mind and I knew exactly who it was and it decided me!


----------



## ElliesMomma

i would say, just hold yourself "open" to the possibility and wait.
that was definitely the message of the dream, to wait. she's waiting. you can wait too.
what does your husband use for birth control?


----------



## kblackstone444

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oursonend* 
Have you talked to your hubby about this? Can you talk to him about this kind of thing?

My Hubby is the most practical, down-to-earth person in the world. That's actually his arguement against having another child- we don't know for sure if we can afford a third child through college.







If I told him about my dreams and my Mother's dreams, best case scenario, he'd think I was completely crazy, worst case scenario, he'd think I was making it up to get my way. (Trust isn't an issue in our house, but it would just be so out there for him, know what I mean?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
"Mira" means "look!" or "he/she looks" in spanish... maybe a subliminal message?

I'm very aware of that. One of my first thoughts.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
what does your husband use for birth control?

We've used nothing but the pullout method for years now. Unfotunately, he's got perfect timing, even when he's had too much to drink.







I strongly suspect that if an accident happened, my Hubby wouldn't be very upset- it wouldn't be our "fault" that he brought a child into the world. That's why I wonder if we'll eventually have an "oops".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
I believe. When I was pregnant with my dd, I was in the tub one day and saw this golden shimmer come down and evnvelop me. Im convinced it was here. I saw similar things, but not as strongly, with my two youngest boys as well.

That's something similar to what happened to me when I was pregnant with my son. I was in bed, and then I didn't see a golden shimmer, it's hard to explain, but I suddenly felt like I was filled with light, and I had been wondering for months if I was having a boy or a girl, but I suddenly knew I was having a son and that we'd have a very strong connection. I found out two weeks later that he was a boy, and we have had an unusually strong Mother/son bond all his life.


----------



## kblackstone444

Interesting...

When I left for work, after just posting on this thread, Mira was again heavily on my mind, so I again asked for a sign or something. I didn't really expect one, but out of the blue, one of my coworkers (54 year old woman, never talked about this subject with her before), started telling me about how she had her two children and was supposed to not be able to have any more children, and wasn't trying for any more, when she found out she was pregnant with her third child and the doctors had told her that she'd had less than a 1% chance of ever getting pregnant, if she had been trying to get pregnant, less, since she hadn't been trying. Then she went on to call him her "Miracle Child". That can't be just a coincedence!


----------



## vegemamato

I feel the presence of a little boy, I think his name is either Khai or Kieren









I have dreamt of him for 6 mos or so, and I have had 2 women (strangers) tell me that they 'see' a son in my life.

My partner is also pretty done, and I can't see him changing his mind (though we are prone to oops-babies, so...).

Also, before finding out that I was pregnant with my oldest, I had a dream about a little girl named cassie. She was beautiful- about 4 or 5- and I *knew* she was mine. 1 week later, I went to the hospital feeling sick and found out that I was pregnant. When my daughter was born, her name seemed to be Katie.. Everyone else thought she would be a boy too, but I had such strong 'feminine' feelings..

I don't know what else to say, but I want to offer some









I hope you'll get to meet your daughter some day!


----------



## ElliesMomma

your coworker used the word "Miracle Child"? -- *Mira*-cle Child.

i vote that you will eventually get pregnant one day when he decides not to pull out in time.

that's good news for getting pregnant, that he uses pull out. my DH is good at it too.

i'd say, don't talk about it with him, just leave yourself "open" to the idea of being pregnant, and some how some way, it will eventually happen.

but like the dream told you, be willing to wait.

how old are you?


----------



## cocoanib

Thanks fior sharing those dreams. Very interesting indeed.
Seems like you just need to wait and Mira will come when it's time.
I know you said your hubby does not want anymore, but you also said that if it happens, he will accept it.
Seeing as how you guys are using the pullout method, it just might happen.
I hope it all works out!


----------



## kblackstone444

For those of you who don't already know, my Husband has left me- decided he wasn't in love with me anymore- but we're still on a friendly basis and still involved in eachother's children's lives. Here's the interesting part...

I've talked in great detail to my sister-in-law about Mira (I've been playing with the names "Myra" and "Micah" or "Mica" as well, because she's in a similar place in her life. When I told her my Husband was leaving me, we talked about alot of things, but she did make a random comment- "Maybe Kenny's just not Myra's Father.". And I've talked a little about Mira to both my kids in the past, and about a month after my Husband decided to leave me, my sister found out she was having twins, and when I told my son and stepdaughter, one of my stepdaughter's first thoughts were, "Don't worry, Krissy, they're both Aunt Jenni's. Mira's still yours, and when she gets here, she wants me to still be her big sister, even though you and Daddy won't be married anymore, okay?". She said this completely random (as did my sister-in-law) and believe me, babies were the last thing on my mind when my Husband decided to leave me. Anyways, my Husband and I are still on friendly terms, but not on married terms. And then, when we were first looking into our new apartment, the day after I talked to my sister-in-law, there was a child in the hallway of the apartment building, a little girl about 3 or 4, Spanish looking (NOT Mira), and she and her Mother were waiting for the elevator, and she saw me, and for some reason, got all excited and was pointing to me and yelling, "Mira, mira! Mama, mira!" Now I know she was speaking Spanish, but just the randomess of it and the timing of it, gave me goosebumps.

Now I'd completely forgotten about my post about that dream I had about Mira/Myra, but last night, I dream about what I wrote...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
What I was hesitant to say before is, I'm not sure she's HIS, but she's definately MINE. But in my dream, I felt my Hubby's presense behind me, as well as my stepdaughter's, so it can't be that I leave him and have her with someone else or have an affair (which I don't believe in anyways), because then I would have felt losing my Hubby and my stepdaughter. I "felt" that they were just there, behind me, but that they were just as happy to see Mira as I was.

And now it's really got me thinking... trying not to get my hopes up... but it does seem that my dream might have been somewhat premonitional... but with what's happened recently with my Husband leaving me, and the feeling I had in that dream... maybe...

Also interesting, for years and years, I've tried to get below a certain weight, but no matter what I did, I couldn't lose or gain more than 5 pounds either way, and my doctor told me I was unlikely to get pregnant at that weight... well, my Husband left me, I didn't eat for a month, then started eating, but less, now I'm mostly eating right and even exercising. I've lost 40 pounds and I'm 4 pounds over my "goal weight" right now. I don't know how I did it, but I've wondered in the past whether or not something was preventing me from having Kenny's baby, for whatever reason, just like (TMI here), I knew I wasn't supposed to have another child with my son's BioFather because I didn't get my first post-pregnacy period until a month and a half after I left HIM. Perhaps there was something similar going on in my body with me being with my Husband? (Or maybe I'm just chasing rainbows?







)

I haven't heard from Mira/Myra since my dream last year, but what if she was just biding her time? Really trying not to get my hopes up. Thoughts?


----------



## MamaFern

intense stuff









i too have a spirit baby. he came to me in a dream about a year ago, he has a name (see my sig.) and i know exactly what he will look like at about 6 months old. the dream came just before my daughter turned a year old. he has visited me many times in dreams since and lately i have been feeling him very close, hovering above me asking me to invite him in. i have written a post about it on wanting but waiting if you want more details, but i wanted to tell you that i believe that they are very much real..and i hope that you get to meet her one day!


----------



## Zechariah1

Hello all mother and mothers to be. I also have a spirit baby or babies around me that I can feel. One night I had a dream of a little boy about 9-12 months old in a play pen looking at me. However before that when I was in church I heard a whisper Zechariah and then the last name would be Phillips. I was like wow! When I saw the little boy in the play pen I knew right away his name was Zechariah; also in the play pen I could see two more little girls playing in the play pen in the back of him while he was standing. He is the most adorable little thing and he has alot of courage and seem he wants to be my little body guard and protector. I love him and I totally accept him and I promise him to be the best mommy a child could ever want. I also receive the other two little girls in the back ground of the play pen and I love them dearly as well. I know God will bring them to me healthy internally and externally and will place a hedge of protection on all three from the crown of their heads to the soul of their feet. I will receive my children and serve God and raise them fearing my Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth. I am waiting patiently, it is so ironic that the man that I really adore last name is Phillips. I know these spirit babies will send their father a message to go and propose and confess his love for me in the very, very near future. I also communicate with then through telepathy. I love these spirit babies with my whole heart and soul and I ask my Lord and Savior to mold me so Mr. Phillips and I can be the perfect parents with unconditional love.


----------



## prettycontent

I haven't had any dreams of a spirit child; but have become totally intruged and curious to find out more. Four years ago my mother passed on after a very long and painful battle with emphasema during which time she was often very heavily medicated and would drift in and out of a coma; during this phase she would always ask me about Steven. I am divorced and have been on my own for over 8 years with 3 beautiful healthy children - yet she was convinced that during this period of her illness I had had another baby named Steven and would often ask me if I was going to marry his father. I was often confused by her rambling and what I considered medical induced confusion and often to calm her would just allow her to keep talking because any explanation that there was "no Steven" would visibly upset and confuse her terribly. To the point that the children would often tease me and when things went wrong at home or something happened they would jokingly blame "Steven". Recently myself and two very close girlfriends went to see a psychic - it is the first time we have all been but whilst out on an excursion together saw a lady advertised and decided to all go together. She named all three of my children directly by their initials and then proceeded to ask me "Who is Steven?" Before I could answer - she answered - Steven is your spirit child. I would love to know more about this subject and any information would be greatly welcomed.


----------

